# Bulls Salary Info and Projections



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

dd
 <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 455pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="608"><col style="width: 74pt;" width="98"> <col style="width: 47pt;" span="7" width="63"> <col style="width: 52pt;" width="69"> <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 74pt;" height="17" width="98">*Player*</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 47pt;" x:str="'07-08" align="center" width="63">*07-08*</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 47pt;" x:str="'08-09" align="center" width="63">*08-09*</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 47pt;" x:str="'09-10" align="center" width="63">*09-10*</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 47pt;" x:str="'10-11" align="center" width="63">*10-11*</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 47pt;" x:str="'11-12" align="center" width="63">*11-12*</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 47pt;" x:str="'12-13" align="center" width="63">*12-13*</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 47pt;" align="center" width="63">*Years*</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 52pt;" align="center" width="69">*Total*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*B. Wallace*</td> <td class="xl44" x:num="15.5" align="center"> $ 15.50 </td> <td class="xl44" x:num="14.5" align="center"> $ 14.50 </td> <td class="xl44" x:num="14" align="center"> $ 14.00 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">4</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="60" align="center"> $ 60.00 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*K. Hinrich *_(BYC)_*
*</td> <td class="xl47" x:num="11.42" align="center"> $ 11.42 </td> <td class="xl47" x:num="10.46" align="center"> $ 10.46 </td> <td class="xl47" x:num="9.4999999999999947" align="center"> $ 9.50 </td> <td class="xl47" x:num="8.539999999999992" align="center"> $ 8.54 </td> <td class="xl47" x:num="7.5799999999999894" align="center"> $ 7.58 </td> <td class="xl47" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">6</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="50.692676999999975" align="center"> $ 50.69 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*B. Gordon*</td> <td class="xl50" x:num="4.8816689999999996" align="center"> $ 4.88 </td> <td class="xl45" x:num="8" align="center">* $ 8.00 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="8.84" align="center">* $ 8.84 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="9.68" align="center">* $ 9.68 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="10.52" align="center">* $ 10.52 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="11.36" align="center">* $ 11.36 *</td> <td x:num="" align="center">7</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="57.143749" align="center"> $ 57.14 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*A. Nocioni *_(BYC)_*
*</td> <td class="xl44" x:num="9.4936708860759502" align="center"> $ 9.49 </td> <td class="xl44" x:num="8.4968354430379751" align="center"> $ 8.50 </td> <td class="xl44" x:num="7.5" align="center"> $ 7.50 </td> <td class="xl44" x:num="6.5031645569620249" align="center"> $ 6.50 </td> <td class="xl44" x:num="5.5063291139240498" align="center"> $ 5.51 </td> <td class="xl53" x:num="4.5094936708860747" align="center">* $ 4.51 *</td> <td x:num="" align="center">7</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="45.949213670886067" align="center"> $ 45.95 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*T. Thomas*</td> <td class="xl44" x:num="3.5053200000000002" align="center"> $ 3.51 </td> <td class="xl43" x:num="3.7498800000000001" align="center">* $ 3.75 *</td> <td class="xl43" x:num="4.7435980000000004" align="center">* $ 4.74 *</td> <td class="xl48" x:num="6.2568060000000001" align="center">* $ 6.26 *</td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">5</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="21.516363999999999" align="center"> $ 21.52 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*L. Deng*</td> <td class="xl50" x:num="3.320338" align="center"> $ 3.32 </td> <td class="xl45" x:num="10" align="center">* $ 10.00 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="11.05" align="center">* $ 11.05 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="12.1" align="center">* $ 12.10 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="13.15" align="center">* $ 13.15 *</td> <td class="xl46" x:num="14.2" align="center">* $ 14.20 *</td> <td x:num="" align="center">7</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="66.434778000000009" align="center"> $ 66.43 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*C. Duhon*</td> <td class="xl44" x:num="3.2480000000000002" align="center"> $ 3.25 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">2</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="6.2720000000000002" align="center"> $ 6.27 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*J. Smith*</td> <td class="xl51" x:num="5.3559999999999999" align="center"> $ 5.36 </td> <td class="xl48" x:num="4.7936199999999998" align="center"> $ 4.93</td> <td class="xl48" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl48" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl48" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl48" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">2</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="10.149619999999999" align="center"> $ 10.28 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl35" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*V. Khyrapa*</td> <td class="xl50" x:num="1.928598" align="center"> $ 1.93 </td> <td class="xl48" x:num="2.7926090000000001" align="center">* $ 2.79 *</td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">3</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="5.8936070000000003" align="center"> $ 5.89 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl35" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*T. Sefalosha*</td> <td class="xl44" x:num="1.8051600000000001" align="center"> $ 1.81 </td> <td class="xl43" x:num="1.93116" align="center">* $ 1.93 *</td> <td class="xl43" x:num="2.7596379999999998" align="center">* $ 2.76 *</td> <td class="xl48" x:num="3.8165650000000002" align="center">* $ 3.82 *</td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">5</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="12.009803000000002" align="center"> $ 12.01 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12pt;" height="16"> <td style="height: 12pt;" height="16">*J. Noah*</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="1.7795000000000001" align="center"> $ 1.78 </td> <td class="xl28" x:num="1.9129" align="center"> $ 1.91 </td> <td class="xl31" x:num="2.0464000000000002" align="center">* $ 2.05 *</td> <td class="xl31" x:num="2.6071140000000002" align="center">* $ 2.61 *</td> <td class="xl52" x:num="3.5326390000000001" align="center">* $ 3.53* </td> <td class="xl52" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">5</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="11.878553" align="center"> $ 11.88 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*A. Griffin*</td> <td class="xl47" x:num="1.47" align="center"> $ 1.47 </td> <td class="xl47" x:num="1.4750000000000001" align="center"> $ 1.48 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">3</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="4.42" align="center"> $ 4.42 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">_*P. Brown*_</td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">1</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="8.56" align="center"> $ 8.56 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl35" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">_*M. Allen*_</td> <td class="xl43" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl48" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl44" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">1</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="1.8036000000000001" align="center"> $ 1.80 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">_*A. Barret*_</td> <td class="xl39" x:num="0.79832800000000004" align="center"> $ 0.80 </td> <td class="xl39" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl39" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl39" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl39" align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl39" align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">2</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="1.5428790000000001" align="center"> $ 1.54 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">_*M. Andrews*_</td> <td class="xl40" x:num="0.77061000000000002" align="center"> $ 0.77 </td> <td class="xl29" align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td x:num="" align="center">2</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="1.4348190000000001" align="center"> $ 1.43 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">_*A. Gray*_</td> <td class="xl40" x:num="0.42716300000000001" align="center"> $ 0.43 </td> <td class="xl29" align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl28" align="center">
 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">_*J. Cury*_</td> <td class="xl40" x:num="0.42716300000000001" align="center"> $ 0.43 </td> <td class="xl29" align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl28" align="center">
 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl32" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*1st 08 #23*</td> <td class="xl33" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="xl33" x:num="0.90969999999999995" align="center"> $ 0.91 </td> <td class="xl33" x:num="0.97789999999999999" align="center"> $ 0.98 </td> <td class="xl41" x:num="1.0462" align="center">* $ 1.05 *</td> <td class="xl41" x:num="1.775401" align="center">* $ 1.78 *</td> <td class="xl42" x:num="2.5832090000000001" align="center">* $ 2.58 *</td> <td x:num="" align="center">5</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="7.2924100000000003" align="center"> $ 7.29 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl32" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*1st 09 #23*</td> <td class="xl33" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="xl33" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="xl33" x:num="0.90969999999999995" align="center"> $ 0.91 </td> <td class="xl33" x:num="0.97789999999999999" align="center"> $ 0.98 </td> <td class="xl41" x:num="1.0462" align="center">* $ 1.05 *</td> <td class="xl41" x:num="1.775401" align="center">* $ 1.78 *</td> <td x:num="" align="center">4</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="4.7092010000000002" align="center"> $ 4.71 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">*Players*</td> <td x:num="" align="center">16</td> <td x:num="" align="center">12</td> <td x:num="" align="center">10</td> <td x:num="" align="center">9</td> <td x:num="" align="center">7</td> <td x:num="" align="center">5</td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">*Total $*</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="66.131519886075935" align="center">* $ 66.13 *</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="69.021704443037962" align="center">* $ 69.16 *</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="62.327235999999992" align="center">* $ 62.33 *</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="51.527749556962021" align="center">* $ 51.53 *</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="43.110569113924043" align="center">* $ 43.11 *</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="34.428103670886074" align="center">* $ 34.43 *</td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Cap*</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="55.63" align="center">*$55.63 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="57.855200000000004" align="center">*$57.86 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="60.169408000000004" align="center">*$60.17 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="62.57618432000001" align="center">*$62.58 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="65.079231692800008" align="center">*$65.08 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="67.682400960512012" align="center">*$67.68 *</td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*LT*</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="67.864999999999995" align="center">*$67.87 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="70.579599999999999" align="center">*$70.58 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="73.402783999999997" align="center">*$73.40 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="76.338895359999995" align="center">*$76.34 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="79.392451174399994" align="center">*$79.39 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="82.568149221376004" align="center">*$82.57 *</td> <td class="xl49" align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Under Cap*</td> <td class="xl36" x:num="-10.501519886075933" align="center">*($10.50)*</td> <td class="xl36" x:num="-11.166504443037958" align="center">*($11.30)*</td> <td class="xl36" x:num="-2.1578279999999879" align="center">*($2.16)*</td> <td class="xl36" x:num="11.048434763037989" align="center">*$11.05 *</td> <td class="xl36" x:num="21.968662578875964" align="center">*$21.97 *</td> <td class="xl36" x:num="33.254297289625939" align="center">*$33.25 *</td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td align="center">
 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Under Tax*</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="1.7334801139240597" align="center">*$1.73 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="1.5578955569620376" align="center">*$1.42 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="11.075548000000005" align="center">*$11.08 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="24.811145803037974" align="center">*$24.81 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="36.281882060475951" align="center">*$36.28 *</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="48.14004555048993" align="center">*$48.14 *</td> <td align="center">
 </td> <td class="xl28" align="center">
 </td> </tr> </tbody></table>


*Key:*
*Speculative Follow on Contract (Just a guess to give us some idea of how we look after re-signing everyone)*
*Team Option*
*Qualifying Offer*

*Notes: *
* Salary cap and luxury tax projections for future years are inflated by 4% per year. Over the past five seasons, the increases have been 4%, 7%, 13%, 0%, 9%, and -5%. So there's a pretty big range. I am guessing 4% because that is the prior year value and that's what we might expect with the same CBA and team contracts.

* I'm going to sticky this thread but close it except to do updates so this info is easily accessible and visible. If you feel there's something that needs to be added or just plain discussed, let someone on the staff know or start a thread. Thanks!
*
Edits:*
11/4/06- Added link to an open discussion thread
11/4/06- Changed some salaries on info from Sham
7/5/07 - Added Bulls 2007 Draft Picks
7/5/07 - Upped Speculative Contract for Deng to start at $10M/yr
7/5/07 - Upped Speculative Contract for Nocioni to start at $6.3M/yr (based on recent epot
 7/17/07 - Andres Nocioni signed to 5 yr $37.5M contract with team option for 6th year. Rumored frontloaded, subject to change as details arrive.
 7/17/07 - Joe Smithigned to 2 yr $10.28M contract. Value for second year based on 8% decline from 1st yea in light of reported contract value and CBA Rules.
 7/17/07 - Salary Cap and Luxury tax values set to established levels. Future year projections set to an increase of 4% per year. Increase from 06/07 ot 07/08 season was 4.0%.
 
CLICK HERE for an open discussion thread on the Bulls' salary situation.​


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bulls Salary Projections*

<table class="cnnTMbox" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="550"><tbody><tr><td class="cnnIEBoxTitle">Chicago Bulls Salary Report </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnTMcontent"> <table class="cnnTM" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="cnnIEHdrRowBG"> <td class="cnnIEColHdrL">Player</td> <td class="cnnIEColHdrC">Team</td> <td class="cnnIEColHdrC">Options</td> <td class="cnnIEColHdrC">2006</td> <td class="cnnIEColHdrC">2007</td> <td class="cnnIEColHdrC">2008</td> <td class="cnnIEColHdrC">2009</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Malik Allen</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,803,600</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">M. Andriuskevicius</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$664,209</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Andre Barrett</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$744,551</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">P.J. Brown</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$8,560,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Luol Deng</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$2,614,440</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,320,339</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Chris Duhon</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,024,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,248,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Ben Gordon</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,862,080</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$4,881,669</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Adrian Griffin</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,475,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,593,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,711,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Kirk Hinrich</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,192,628</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$11,000,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$10,000,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$9,500,000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Viktor Khryapa</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,172,400</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,928,598</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Andres Nocioni</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,950,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Luke Schenscher</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$55,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Thabo Sefolosha</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">TM-08,09</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,679,280</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,805,160</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$1,931,160</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$2,759,628</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Michael Sweetney</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$2,696,956</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Tyrus Thomas</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">TM-08,09</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,260,760</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,505,320</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$3,749,880</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$4,743,598</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">Ben Wallace</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">CHI</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$16,000,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$15,500,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$14,500,000</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">$14,000,000</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="7" class="cnnIEColTxtL" style="background: rgb(172, 195, 209) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"> 
</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> </tr> <tr> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> <td colspan="7" class="cnnIEColTxtL"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> </tr> <tr> </tr> <tr class="cnnIERowAltBG"> </tr> <tr> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">*BULLS TOTAL*</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtC">
</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">*$54,754,904*</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">*$46,782,086*</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">*$31,892,040*</td> <td class="cnnIEColTxtL">*$31,003,226*</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr> <tr><td class="cnnTMfooter">2010 SALARIES: Kirk Hinrich ($9,000,000)
2011 SALARIES: Kirk Hinrich ($8,000,000)
OPTIONS: TM (Team), PL (Player), ETO (Early Termination Option)</td></tr></tbody></table>
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/salaries/bulls.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Handy reference: SI's report of every team's payroll through 2012*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/team.salaries/index.html

I've seen these charts elsewhere. Still handy to have at a click.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

keep the thread current. that is the purpose of this post.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The salary projections are from ShamSports.com

Blue signifies a team option.
Grey signifies an un-guaranteed contract.
Red signifies the qualifying offer.


----------

